# Latest list on paphs & phrags



## L I Jane (Jun 6, 2007)

My paph collection has grown in the past year so this is the latest tally.I'm just a gal who can't say no!!!!!!!
Paph	A.de Lairesse (curtsii x superbiens )x roth.FCC/AOS
Paph	Aladin "Pink Dawn" (delenatii x Atlantis)
Paph	Alcides (hirsutissimum x insigne) tag had said orrianianum-possibly Haroldianumwhich is accepted as Alcides
Paph	Alice Barrios (primulinum 'Gold Bug' x Norito Hasegawa 'Algonquin' AM/AOS)
Paph	Angel Hair ( St Swithin x sanderianum)
Paph	Angela (niveum 'Hsinton' x fairrieanum 'Clark')
Paph	Annabellchen (delenatii x liemianum)
Paph	Annabellchen (liemianum x delenatii)
Paph	armeniacum
Paph	armeniacum
Paph	armeniacum( 'Golden Arrow' X 'Royal Gold'
Paph	Armeni-White (armeniacum x delenatii)
Paph	Armeni-White (delenatii x armeniacum)
Paph	barbatum
Paph	bellatulum 
Paph	bellatulum x Pinocchio
Paph	Black Diamond (delenatii x Fairrieanum)
Paph	Brecko's Garnet 'Blackdots' x henryanum 'Tsuyako'
Paph	callosum
Paph	Cam's Cloud (emersonii x bellatulum)
Paph	Candor Rose Regency (micranthum x glanduliferum var. wilhelminae)
Paph	Candor Rose Regency (micranthum x glanduliferum var. wilhelminae)
Paph	Catherine Briosis (delenatii x godefroyae)
Paph	chamberlainianum x kolopakingii
Paph	Chu Chu (hirsutissimum x liemianum
Paph	Cooksonii (roth x druryii)
Paph	Deception II (niveum 'Snowball' HCC/AOS x delenatii 'Angel')
Paph	Delaina (delenatii x chamberlainianum) 
Paph Delaina (delenatii x chamberlianum)
Paph delenatii
Paph delenatii (Pink Balloon x Excel)
Paph delenatii x mastersianum
Paph	Delophyllum (delenatii #28 'Azalea'-dark lip x moquettianum 'Stacy Richards' AM/AOS
Paph	Delphi (delenatii x philippinense)
Paph	Delrosi "Longwood Gardens" (delenatii x rothchildianum)
Paph	Delrosi (delenatii x rothchildianum)
Paph	Dollgoldi (rothchildianum x armeniacum)
Paph	Dollgoldi (rothchildianum x armeniacum)
Paph	Dolls Kobold (henryanum x charlesworthii)
Paph	Dr Jack (niveum x concolor 'Dudley Ott' AM//AOS)
Paph	Dr Toot (delenatii x kolopakingii var. gigantea)
Paph	Dragon Flag
Paph	druryi (species)
Paph	emersonii
Paph	Envy Green (malipoense x primulinum)
Paph	Evelyn Rollke (sukhakulii x bellatulum)
Paph	Evelyn Rollke (sukhakulii x bellatulum)
Paph	F.C. Puddle
Paph	Fanaticum ( malipoense x micranthum
Paph	Fanaticum ( malipoense x micranthum
Paph	Garnet Fire'Candor Lacquer' x henryanum 'Jim AM/AOS)
Paph	Gaulois (goutenianum x rothchildianum)
Paph	Gerd Rollke (emersonii x rothchildianum)
Paph	Gina Short (pinocchio x delenatii)
Paph	glaucothum x gardineri
Paph	Gloria Naugle
Paph	Gloria Naugle (micranthum x Rothchildianum )
Paph	Gloria Naugle (micranthum 85 x Rothchildianum 'Jungle Queen)
Paph	godefroyae
Paph	Gold Dollar (armeniacum x primulinum)
Paph	Gold Dollar (armeniacum x primulinum)
Paph	Golden Acres x Wallur
Paph	Henrietta Fujiwara (primulinum x haynaldianum)
Paph	henryannum
Paph	henryanum x violescens
Paph	Hideki Okuyama (malipoense x gardenerii) Was registered using glanduliferum which is a variety.
Paph	hirsutissimum
Paph	Ho Chi Minh (delenatii x vietnamense)
Paph	Houghtoniae (haynaldianum x roth)
Paph	Houghtoniae (haynaldianum x rothchildianum)
Paph	Hsinying Pinkball (armeniacum x micranthum)
Paph	Imperial Jade (primulinum x stonei)
Paph	Imperial Jade (stonei x primulinum)
Paph	In-Charm Dragon (Jerry Spence 'Violet' x PEOY 'Golden King Giant' AM/AOS
Paph	In-Charm Lady (Lady Isabel x glaucophyllum)
Paph	insigne
Paph	insigne
Paph	insigne
Paph	It's Doll (malipoense x St Swithin)
Paph	Jade Dragon (fairreanum x malipoense)
Paph	Jeanie Ting (niveum 'Diane' AM/AOS x henryanum)
Paph	Jerry's Song (Fumi's Delight x emersonii 'White Sail')
Paph	Johnny Shaw (urbanianum x sukhakulii) 
Paph	Joyce Hasegawa
Paph	Jupiter (rothschildianum x hookerae)
Paph	Justa Doll (charlesworthii x gratrixianum)
Paph	Keewright x primulinum
Paph	Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Paph	Kevin Porter ( micranthum 'Zen' x bellatulum 'Dalmation' )
Paph	Krulls Lace (Fanaticum 'Crystelle'AM/AOS x roth. 'Crystelle'FCC/AOS
Paph	Lady Isabel (stonei x rothchildianum)
Paph	Lake Shinsei (armeniacum x Conco-bellatulum)
Paph	Landmark (glaucophyllum 'Sweet'x sanderianum
Paph	Lebaudyanum (philippinense 'Alford' AM/AOS x haynaldianum 'Crestwood' AM/AOS)
Paph	liemianum x niveum var.schneiderianum
Paph	Limidolli (liemianum 'Floradise'AM/AOS x henryanum 'Halfmoon' HCC/AOS)
Paph	Lowii Princehouse AM/AOS
Paph	Luciano Pavarotti (Susan Booth 'Candor Eh' x delenatii 'Orchid Loft' AM/AOS
Paph	Lynleigh Koopowitz (malipoense x delenatii)
Paph	Lynleigh Koopowitz (malipoense x delenatii)
Paph	Lyro Blackhawk (St Swithin x wilhelminae)
Paph	Lyro Color Guard (Vanguard 'Candor Tropicana' x concolor BK's Gem FCC/AOS)
Paph	Lyro Goldwing (armeniacum x wilhelminae)
Paph	Lyro Goldwing (armeniacum x wilhelminae)
Paph	Lyro Valentine (delenatii x wilhelminae)
Paph	Ma Belle (bellatulum x malipoense)
Paph	Magic Lantern (delenatii x micranthum)
Paph	Marilyn Hanson (delenatii x stonei)
Paph	Marilyn Hanson (delenatii x stonei)
Paph	Mark Hasegawa (Roth. X concolor)
Paph	Memoria Arthur Freed (chamberlainianum var. liemiana "Helen" AM/AOS x lowii "Too Goo Doo" )
Paph	Memoria Connie Truax (chamberlianum x micranthum)
Paph	Memoria Larry Heuer (malipoense x emersonii)
Paph	Memoria Walter Stewart (fowlei x parishii)
Paph	Memoria Walter Stewart (pndg (parishii x fowlei)
Paph	Mercatelli (lowii x stonei)
Paph	Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)
Paph	Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)
Paph	micranthum
Paph	micranthum
Paph	micranthum
Paph	micranthum 'Perfect Circle' HCC/AOS x druryi 'Mammen'
Paph	Minnesota Moccasin (micranthum 'Springtime x moquettianum)
Paph	Miss Faith Hanbury (niveum x glaucophyllum)
Paph	Moustache (St Swithin x laevigatum)
Paph	Niobe (fairrieanum x spicerianum)
Paph	Norito Hasegawa (armen. X malipoense) x moquettianum
Paph	Norito Hasegawa (armeniacum x malipoense)
Paph	Oriental Artist x hirsutissimum
Paph	philippinense
Paph	philippinense (Select x Christiana)
Paph	Pink Sky (Lady Isabel 'TK' x delenatii 'Vietnamese Lady' )
Paph	Pisar ( delenatii x concolor)
Paph	Platycolor (concolor x stonei)
Paph	Polystigmaticum (spicerianum x venustum)
Paph primulinum var flavum
Paph primulinum x Via Exacta
Paph Psyche (bellatulum Jesse x niveum 'Ponkan AM/AOS)
Paph Psyche 'Extra Pepper' x wilhelminiae 'Candor Viper'
Paph Puck's Apple (appletonianum x Mod Maude 'Envy'
Paph Pulsar 'Black Cherry' x fairrieanum 'Super Red')
Paph Recovery (sukhakuli x philippinense)
Paph roebbelinii
Paph Rolfei (rothschildianum Rex FCC/AOS x bellatulum 'Black Currant')
Paph Rory Jones (Satchel Paige 'Frank Smith' x sukhakuli) 
Paph Satin Smoke (primulinum x micranthum)
Paph Shireen (glauca x philippinense)
Paph spicerianum
Paph	spicerianum x Kay Rinaman
Paph	St Armel (armeniacum x St Swithin 'In Charm' )
Paph	St Swithin x domenica
Paph St. Bern 'War Eagle' HCC/AOS x Baby Glan 'War Eagle' HCC/AOS (St Swithins x Berenice x wilhiminae x praestans
Paph	St.Swithin (Roth. x philippinense)
Paph	Stoned Berenice (stonei x Berenice)
Paph	Stoned Susan (Susan Booth 'Candor Quartet x stonei 'Candor')
Paph	Supersuk 'Eureka'AM/AOS x Paph Raisin Pie 'Hsinying' x sib
Paph	Taida Glaucothum (micranthum x glaucophyllum)
Paph	Taida Lawrance (malipoense x sanderianum)
Paph	Taiwan Rose (micranthum x Lady Isabel
Paph	Tanya Pinkepank (micranthum 'MC' x fairrieanum 'MC' )
Paph	Temptation (philippinense x kolopakingii)
Paph Thomas Fourman (liemianum 'Floradise' AM/AOS x malipoense}
Paph	Tinicum (glaucophyllum x concolor)
Paph	Tracery (fairrieanum x Psyche)
Paph	Tropical Magic (primulinum x henryanum)
Paph	Vanguard
Paph	venustum
Paph	Vipanii ?? (bellatulum var alba x roebelinii (philippinense)
Paph	Wallur "Tommy" x Golden Acres "Dragon Verde"
Paph	Wilfred Fourman ( liemianum 'Floradise AM/AOS x malipoense)
Paph	Woluwense niveum 'Whitelee' x rothschildianum 'Noyo' AM/AOS
Paph	Wossner Armeniglan (armeniacum x glanduliferum var. wilhelminae)
Paph	Wossner Malictoria (malipoense x moquettianum)
Paph	Wossner Rothperle
Paph	Xanthophyllum ( P.hookerae 'High Colors' B/CSA x P mastersianum 'Massive' )
Paph	Yellow Butterfly (armeniacum x psyche)

My phrags are as follows but I've more or less come to a halt with them

Phrag	albopurpureum
Phrag	Andean Fire (besseae x lindleyanum "Birchwood" AM/AOS)
Phrag	Belle Hogue Point (Eric Young 4N x caudatum var sanderae)
Phrag	Cajanuma Sunset (urgandiae x besseae)
Phrag	caudatum var sanderae ('Bountiful' AM/AOS x 'Green Goddess')
Phrag	Demetria (sargentianum "Candor" x caudatum)
Phrag	Demetria (sargentianum x caudatum)
Phrag	Dick Clements "Jersey" x caudatum var sanderae
Phrag	Ecua Bess (besseae x pearcei ( red form))
Phrag	Ecua Bess (ecuadorense x besseae)
Phrag	Eric Young "Wolf River" x sargentianum "Brazilia"
Phrag	Fedora Brochu (lindleyanum x stenophyllum)
Phrag	Fedora Brochu (lindleyanum x stenophyllum)
Phrag	Giganteum (Grande4n x caudatum)
Phrag	Grande (longifolium x caudatum)
Phrag	Grande 'Yosemite Sam'
Phrag	Hanna Popow (schlimii "Bumble Bee" x besseae "Wolf River")
Phrag	Jason Fischer (besseae 'Esther Nies' AM/AOS x Mem. Dick Clements 'Cardinale')
Phrag	Jersey (delessandroi x besseae)
Phrag	lindleyanum "Birchwood" AM/AOS
Phrag	Mystery-unknown
Phrag	Nate Bremer (Mary Bess "Wolf River x caricinum "Milady")
Phrag	Olaf Gruss (besseae "Corona" x pearcei "Wolf River)
Phrag	pearceii
Phrag	Praying Mantis (boisserianum x longifolium)
Phrag	Rosy Gem (sedenii x cardinale)
Phrag	sargentianum
Phrag	schlimii "Wilcox" AM/AOS
Phrag	schlimii x ecuadorense
Phrag	sedenii
Phrag	Sorcerer's Apprentice (longifolium x sargentianum)
Phrag	Twilight 'Rising Rocket' 4N AM/AOS x Waunakee Sunset


----------



## Marco (Jun 6, 2007)

Jane can I live in your greenhouse?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2007)

L I Jane said:


> I'm just a gal who can't say no!!!!!!!


There's no such thing!oke: 
Really nice list. You have a lot of Paphs that I would like to get, mostly Parvi crosses and that Phrag Mystery-unknown is one of my favorites. :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2007)

BTW, I'm now using a printout of your list to make my wish-list.


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 6, 2007)

Whoops, Eric ,I just might have ditched that one but not sure as it never bloomed.Have no idea what it was so just called it Mystery!  The person who gave it to me years ago had no idea either.I'm enamored with the parvi crosses as well so have bought many lately in the past year or so.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2007)

Parkside trip = Riot!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 6, 2007)

that's one huge collection! :drool:


----------



## Grandma M (Jun 6, 2007)

What a fantastic list. You have so many of my favorites on there. You also have a couple which I have been trying to find.

Paph Gina Short (pinocchio x delenatii)
Phrag Nate Bremer (Mary Bess "Wolf River x caricinum "Milady")

I thought I have a lot, but you have many on there which I don't have and they are on my wish list. Has your Paph Thomas Fourman (liemianum 'Floradise' AM/AOS x malipoense} bloomed yet. My plant looks great but I still waiting for blooms.

I just had an Gloria Naugle and a Pisar in bloom and made a mess out of the flowers when I was trying to use my vacume cleaner to pick up some stray S/H pellets in my tray. Wouldn't you know, it was a first time bloom for Gloria and I was so proud to get her to bloom for me. I didn't even get a picture of her. My hose tried to suck the flowers up along with the pellets.


----------

